# 6 months labor ban cannot get visa from Jafza?



## blood02 (Jan 1, 2013)

I got a 6 months labor ban and I have an offer in JAFZA but I called JAFZA hotline and they told me they do not process employment visa for those who have any Labor ban in UAE anymore, this they said is a new rule, almost 6 months ago accdg to the operator.

Anyone who experience this one?

Do you know if the same applies in JLT/DMCC?

Thank you.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson (Dec 17, 2012)

blood02 said:


> I got a 6 months labor ban and I have an offer in JAFZA but I called JAFZA hotline and they told me they do not process employment visa for those who have any Labor ban in UAE anymore, this they said is a new rule, almost 6 months ago accdg to the operator.
> 
> Anyone who experience this one?
> 
> ...


This is the first time I have heard of something like this. Normally a ministry of labour ban doesn't effect visa application from any of the free zones.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

blood02 said:


> I got a 6 months labor ban and I have an offer in JAFZA but I called JAFZA hotline and they told me they do not process employment visa for those who have any Labor ban in UAE anymore, this they said is a new rule, almost 6 months ago accdg to the operator.
> 
> Anyone who experience this one?
> 
> ...


Never heard of this before. As far as I know UAE labour bans don't apply to the freezone areas. Maybe call several more people as govt departs tend to give conflicting information.


----------



## par2810 (Feb 13, 2013)

My brother who had 6 month labour ban got visa from jebel ali free zone last month.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Keep calling until you get the right answer


----------



## blood02 (Jan 1, 2013)

par2810 said:


> My brother who had 6 month labour ban got visa from jebel ali free zone last month.


ah ok thanks for this.

I did called the hotline twice, first time a lady operator and after that a guy operator both gave the same answer.


----------

